# Early Pinarello Prince



## cbk57 (Aug 12, 2009)

The local bike shop has a Pinarello Prince that I would guess was made between 2000 and 2004. Except the seat stays the frame is all Yellow including the fork. The fork has the factory sticker. The head badge looks like the older style head bade instead of just the P. The the down tube is kind of an aero profile. I think the tubing badge says 7xxx. Anybody know anything about these? How desirable of a frame is this? I am not sure I want to buy it but it is unlike any Prince that I have ever seen.


----------



## Richbee (Mar 27, 2013)

I've a yellow 2004 Prince SL frame with the Onda forks and seatstays (wavy CF) that has the old style head badge too. The P was introduced I think on the first of the magnesium framed Dogma's and not on the aluminium Princes which were discontinued after 2005.
The down tube is an aero-ish triangular shape and was carried over from the earlier 2001 to 2003 Prince's which had the straight "Vola" forks and seatstays.
Chances are this is a genuine Pinarello Frame, but the later Prince SL is more desirable than the earlier models.
Now if they had a 1997 Paris that would be very desirable for that was the bike Jan Ulrich rode to win the TdF that year.


----------



## cbk57 (Aug 12, 2009)

I thank you for your response. I have no doubt about the authenticity of the bike. I am certain it is newer than the 1997 model but it is different than any I have seen.


----------

